# Altoid Box Mutant Ninja



## Charles

*File Name*: Altoid Box Mutant Ninja
*File Submitter*: Charles
*File Submitted*: 20 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _20 Apr 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

I was inspired by Bill Hays' Micro Hammer. Not so much for the particular design that Bill came up with (although it is ingenious) as by the concept of a slingshot that comes apart into pieces small enough to pack into an Altoid box. Some while back, I came up with a variant of a design based on an earlier design by Dayhiker; I called my variant the Mutant Ninja.

That design just seems to suit me. So I had a look at it to see if it could be made to fit into an Altoid box. It was just a tad too wide in the forks, but not by much, so I rescaled it slightly so that by making it in two parts, the pieces would fit.

Click here to download this file









From the design, it was obvious that I could cut two pieces with enough overlap that they could be screwed together. But the separate pieces would fit into the required size. Years ago I did some modifications on a large aluminum herring skiff, and I still have some aluminum plate from that project. So I decided to use 3/16 aluminum plate for the project. The pictures below show the result.

This is the Altoid Box Mutant Ninja, complete with bands, packed into its box.










Yeah, I know ... that's not an Altoid box. But it is the exact same size, and I think it is way more cool than an Altoid box. When you open the lid, this is what you see.










Those are full length #107 bands, which I shoot in 3/4 butterfly. They do fold up into the box, but tend to force open the lid. So I used some #32 bands around the box to keep the lid closed, and for spares if I need to re-tie the bands to the frame or the pouch to the bands. Those full length #107s can be made much shorter to suit your taste. But I like shooting the longer length, and if a band breaks, there is lots of length so that I could probably just shorten both bands and keep shooting. Anyway, unpacking the box, here are the bits and pieces.










I only use 2 screws (#10, 32 tpi) to hold the pieces together, but I threw in a couple of extras in case I lose one. The washer is used just as a screwdriver ... a dime would do, or I could use my Swiss Army knife, but the washer takes up almost no room. And here is the wee beast fully assembled.










Except for the very minor difference in fork width, it is the same size as my other Mutant Ninjas, and it shoots the same way. You will note in the photos that there are holes in the fork tips. I also set it up with braided #64s.










The bands are attached with Gypsy tabs held on by small bolts and acorn nuts. These braids are 8 units per side, which allows me to shoot 3/4 butterfly. To pack everything in the box, the tabs must be removed from the frame, but that is a very quick procedure.


----------



## Jakerock

I love it.


----------



## Charles

Jakerock said:


> I love it.


Thanks! This is not difficult to make if you have some aluminum plate. And it shoots very well for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Charles

Thanks, NF!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ratatoskr

Would you ever think of making these to sell?


----------



## Charles

Ratatoskr said:


> Would you ever think of making these to sell?


I am sorry, but I am just not interested in getting into the commercial end of it. These are pretty easy to make, and I am pleased to offer what help I can to anyone who wants to make one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ratatoskr

Well i dont have aluminum... 
Do you think bamboo plywood would work well of this?


----------



## Charles

Ratatoskr said:


> Well i dont have aluminum...
> Do you think bamboo plywood would work well of this?


I am not familiar with bamboo plywood. However, bamboo is pretty tough stuff. I make my boo shooters from bamboo spatulas, and they work just fine. And I shoot with a finger hook and thumb brace way up near the bands. That means there is not much pressure on the forks. So I think bamboo plywood would work.

The problem I see is the attachment method between the fork and the handle if you make the handle out of bamboo. You will not be able to thread bamboo plywood. Personally, I would be more inclined to make the fork from bamboo plywood and make the handle from a paint scraper handle, as I described here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16199-altoid-tin-mutant-ninja-ii/

Or you could make a handle from scrap wood, as here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16200-altoid-tin-otf/

That way you can just use a through bolt to attach the fork to the handle.

I would prefer aluminum for the fork because it is stronger than the bamboo. I would suggest checking some second hand stores. Old aluminum pots and pressure cookers are generally pretty thick and can be had very cheaply, and the bottom of one of those will be flat. You can cut the aluminum with standard woodworking tools.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ratatoskr

Ill most likely use a threaded cap, i dont have tools to make threads


----------



## Yago

Very,very nice....

multiple forks canbe done for the same grip........interesting


----------



## bennyboy

what siz are th braided bands ?


----------



## One Shot-Corey

dang now i have to find some aluminum to make this very very cool 1 question would it be strong enough to put hunting bands on at all


----------



## DaineRicePicasso

Looks great


----------



## JUSTJOB

I love it! Great concept! Small, tough, portable, and useful too!


----------



## ryguy27

I Like The Idea Of Screwing The Pieces Together! In A Fisherman's Friend Tin, Definitely Cooler Than An Altoids Tin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacumo

Excellent design and execution! The idea of a break-down design to get it into an Altoid-sized box is great. Overall, I give it a big "Oh yeah!"


----------



## hull lad

very cool that is my frend


----------



## Dead Bunny

very cool


----------



## EddieCar

This is a fantastic idea. I have a bunch of 3/32 steel that I think would work fine for this project.


----------



## HP Slingshots

FANTASTIC idea, great design charles

-Epic


----------



## Aries666

Always liked this idea and I wanna try it. Think I'm going to try for a different slingshot though.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Great idea Mr.Charles, I will try to make one


----------



## sharp eye

I like the idea, what size is the botoom hole?

Thanks


----------

